# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն >  Թատրո՞ն, թե՞ կինո

## sharick

Որն եք ավելի հաճախ դիտում ?
Թատրոն թէ կինո?
Որ ից եք ավելի շատ բավականություն ստանում?
ինչպիսի ներկայացում եք սիրում դիտել՝ ողբերգություն թե, կատագերգություն?
Որ թատրոնն եք հաճախ այցելում?  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

Ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ունի, մեկը մյուսով չես փոխարինի կամ լրացնի :Xeloq:

----------

comet (15.05.2009)

----------


## sharick

Ժողովուրդ ձեր լռությունից դատելով                                                                                                           ոչ մեկդ թատրոն չեք սիրում?

----------

DavitH (21.01.2010)

----------


## Apsara

> Ժողովուրդ ձեր լռությունից դատելով                                                                                                           ոչ մեկդ թատրոն չեք սիրում?


Չէ ինչու?, մի քիչ ավեի երկկողմանի դատի, ԿԻՆՈ :Shok:  չենք սիրում :LOL: 

Ինչ կապ ունի մեկը մյուսի հետ? :Think: 
կարող ես սկզբում ինքդ հարցերիդ ատասխանել,

----------


## sharick

ես ինչ որ չափով համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ , որ կինոն իր տեղն ունի , թատրոնը իր տեղը, բայց ինձ վրա  կինոն չի կարող այդքան մեծ ազդեցություն ունենալ  ինչպես թատրոնը  :Wink: 
Թատրոնն ինձ համար ուրիշ արժեք ունի

----------

DavitH (21.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Միանշանակ` կինո  :Tongue: 
Որովհետև թատրոն քաշելու սայտեր չկան ինտերնետում  :LOL: 

հ.գ. Նորմալ թատրոն չեմ տեսել երբևէ, որ ասեմ դուրս գալիս է, թե ոչ:
Վերջին ներկայացումը եղել է Լևոն Շանթ` Հին Աստվածներ
Ու դրանից հետո թատրոն գնալու ցանկությունը կորել է իսպառ  :Sad: 
Մի տեսակ բռնազբոսիկ է դերասանական խաղը  :Think: 
Ու այդ պատճառով էլ չեմ սիրում այն ռեժիսորների ֆիլմերը, որոնք ֆիլմերում էլ են օգտագործում թատրոնային խաղաոճը /գռոտեսկային, переигранный/

----------

Ուլուանա (15.05.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Միանշանակ` կինո 
> Որովհետև թատրոն քաշելու սայտեր չկան ինտերնետում 
> 
> հ.գ. Նորմալ թատրոն չեմ տեսել երբևէ, որ ասեմ դուրս գալիս է, թե ոչ:
> Վերջին ներկայացումը եղել է Լևոն Շանթ` Հին Աստվածներ
> Ու դրանից հետո թատրոն գնալու ցանկությունը կորել է իսպառ 
> Մի տեսակ բռնազբոսիկ է դերասանական խաղը 
> Ու այդ պատճառով էլ չեմ սիրում այն ռեժիսորների ֆիլմերը, որոնք ֆիլմերում էլ են օգտագործում թատրոնային խաղաոճը /գռոտեսկային, переигранный/


Լսի դու կարգին թատրոն չես տեսել, թատրոնը կարա արցունքներ բերի աչքերիցդ, գնա Դրամատիկական թատրոն և դիտինրանց ներկայացումներից որևէ մեկը, չնայած կան այնպիսիք որ շատ ավելի տպավորիչ և խոսուն են, հիմա վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում իմ սիրելի ներկայացման, գլխիցս թռավ, բայց հենց հիշեմ կասեմ :Smile:

----------

sharick (15.05.2009), Yeghoyan (30.08.2009), Ֆրեյա (15.05.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Միանշանակ` կինո


Ես էլ եմ կինո սիրում  :Love:  Իհարկե Վարդը ճիշտ է, Դրամատիկականում "պւպւծ" (c Չիպ) ներկայացումներ են բեմադրվում, բայց կինոն չեմ փոխի ոչ մի գրական-գեղարվեստական-երաժշտական "ներկայացման" հետ:



> *Որովհետև թատրոն քաշելու սայտեր չկան ինտերնետում*


Որ ճարես, ձեն հանի  :LOL:

----------

Ֆրեյա (15.05.2009)

----------


## Մանե

Թատրոն :Smile:  Ու նայած ինչ ներկայացում,ամեն ներկայացում չի,որ կարելի ա կինոյից գերադասել,բայց դե :Love:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Տե'ս ստորագրությունս  :Tongue: 

Ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ վաղուց էս հարցը դադարել է ակտուալ լինել: Մարդկանց այն խիստ հուզում էր ոչ վաղ անցյալի 30-40-ականներին, երբ կինոն նոր էր ցույց տալիս իր ողջ հզորությունն ու թատրոնի գործիչները սկսեցին վախենալ, թե իրենց հանդեպ հետաքրքրությունը կվերանա... ժամանակն ապացուցեց, որ իրական արժեքները` ինչ տեսքով էլ որ ներկայացվեն, չեն կարող անտեսվել, այդպես էլ իսկական թատրոնն այսօր էլ սիրված է, սպասված, թատերական փառատոնները շատ մեծ քաղաքների տարվա ամենամեծ տոներից են... էսօր ավելի սուր է, կարծում եմ, կինո-հեռուստատեսություն խնդիրը` զուտ կոմերցիալ առումով: Իսկ էս հարցն էսօր հնչում է այնպես, ինչպես եթե ես համեմատեի քանդակագործությունն ու երաժշոտւթյունը կամ արվեստի այլ ձևեր միմյանց հետ: Կինոն վաղուց արդեն կայուն ու իր իրավունքները հաստատած արվեստ է` հավասար մյուս բոլորին: 

Զուտ հետաքրքրությունների առումով` թատրոն էլ եմ շատ սիրում, քաղաքում էսօր կան լավ ու ազդեցիկ ներկայացումներ` հավաստի ու ռեալիստական դերասանական խաղով; Չեմ դադարում կրկնել, որ շատ եմ սիրում Համազգայինի "44 աստիճանի վրա" ներկայացումը... վաղուց չեմ նայել, կարելի է թարմացնել տպավորությունները... սա միակ ներկայացումն է, որը դիտելուց հետո ես հուզվել եմ:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (14.03.2010)

----------


## sharick

> Միանշանակ` կինո 
> Որովհետև թատրոն քաշելու սայտեր չկան ինտերնետում 
> 
> հ.գ. Նորմալ թատրոն չեմ տեսել երբևէ, որ ասեմ դուրս գալիս է, թե ոչ:
> Վերջին ներկայացումը եղել է Լևոն Շանթ` Հին Աստվածներ
> Ու դրանից հետո թատրոն գնալու ցանկությունը կորել է իսպառ 
> Մի տեսակ բռնազբոսիկ է դերասանական խաղը 
> Ու այդ պատճառով էլ չեմ սիրում այն ռեժիսորների ֆիլմերը, որոնք ֆիլմերում էլ են օգտագործում թատրոնային խաղաոճը /գռոտեսկային, переигранный/


Քեզ կարող եմ մի քանի լավ ներկայացումներ խորհուրդ տալ, որից հետո , դու թատրոնը կսիրես  :Wink:    գնա դրամատիկական թատրոն , հիանալի դերասաններ և շատ լավ  ներկայացումներ  :Hands Up:  ես միշտ ամեն շաբաթ գնում եմ
և հատկապես քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել  (Մակ Բեթ, Համլետը , որն ինձ ուղղակի ցնցեց, Կանգ առ երկրագունդ , Մեծ լռությում)  քեզ կարող եմ երաշխավորել, որ այս ներկայացումներից հետո ամեն շաբաթ իմ նման թատրոն նայելու քաղց կզգաս :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> ես միշտ ամեն շաբաթ գնում եմ
> և հատկապես քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել  (Մակ Բեթ, Համլետը , որն ինձ ուղղակի ցնցեց, Կանգ առ երկրագունդ , Մեծ լռությում)  քեզ կարող եմ երաշխավորել, որ այս ներկայացումներից հետո ամեն շաբաթ իմ նման թատրոն նայելու քաղց կզգաս


"Կանգ առ երկրագունդն" էլ եմ սիրում  :Wink: 


Մենակ խնդրում եմ, ժողովուրդ ջան, մի ասեք *թատրոն նայել*.

* թատրոն գնում են*
*նայում են ներկայացում*

շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:

----------

Yeghoyan (30.08.2009)

----------


## sharick

> Լսի դու կարգին թատրոն չես տեսել, թատրոնը կարա արցունքներ բերի աչքերիցդ, գնա Դրամատիկական թատրոն և դիտինրանց ներկայացումներից որևէ մեկը, չնայած կան այնպիսիք որ շատ ավելի տպավորիչ և խոսուն են, հիմա վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում իմ սիրելի ներկայացման, գլխիցս թռավ, բայց հենց հիշեմ կասեմ


Իրոք շաաաաաաաաատ լավ ներկայացումներ կան այդ թատրոնում ,ես մշտական հանդիսատեսն եմ այդ թատրոնի :Smile: 
դրամատիկական թատրոնն իմ ամենասիրված և ամենահարազատ թատրոնն է, որն ես չեմ փոխի ուրիշ ոչ մի թատրոնի հետ :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------

Apsara (15.05.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Որն եք ավելի հաճախ դիտում ?


*Թատրոն թէ կինո?/* Երկուսն էլ: Համեմատելու տեղ չկա
*Որից եք ավելի շատ բավականություն ստանում?/* Երկուսից էլ
*ինչպիսի ներկայացում եք սիրում դիտել՝ ողբերգություն թե, կատագերգություն?/* տրագիֆարս
*Որ թատրոնն եք հաճախ այցելում?/*  :Smile:   :Wink:  ԴՐԱՄԱՏԻԿԱԿԱՆ

Ի դեպ խորհուրդ կտայի դիտել. «Ձայն լռության, կամ վեցերորդ պատվիրանը»
Խորհուրդ չէի տա դիտել. «Արմախումի ընտանիքը»...  :Sad:

----------


## sharick

> *Թատրոն թէ կինո?/* Երկուսն էլ: Համեմատելու տեղ չկա
> *Որից եք ավելի շատ բավականություն ստանում?/* Երկուսից էլ
> *ինչպիսի ներկայացում եք սիրում դիտել՝ ողբերգություն թե, կատագերգություն?/* տրագիֆարս
> *Որ թատրոնն եք հաճախ այցելում?/*   ԴՐԱՄԱՏԻԿԱԿԱՆ
> 
> Ի դեպ խորհուրդ կտայի դիտել. «Ձայն լռության, կամ վեցերորդ պատվիրանը»
> Խորհուրդ չէի տա դիտել. «Արմախումի ընտանիքը»...


դա դիտել եմ  :Smile:   ինձ դուր է եկել 
Եթե դժվար չե ինչի մասին ա արնախումի ընտանիքը?
սցենարը քեզ դուր չեկավ ?, թե բեմադրությունը?
Դա չեմ նայել

----------


## Dorian

> դա դիտել եմ  ինձ դուր է եկել 
> Եթե դժվար չե ինչի մասին ա արնախումի ընտանիքը?
> սցենարը քեզ դուր չեկավ ?, թե բեմադրությունը?
> Դա չեմ նայել


Sharick ջան ոչ մի բանն էլ դուրս չեկավ: Գրիգի «Ֆանտոմային ցավերը» դեռ կուտվեին, բայց այս մեկը... Նյարդայնացնում էր: 
Թմրամոլության մասին է պիեսը: Այն մասին, թե ինչպես է թմրամոլ Ռոմանը դժոխքի վերածում իր ընտանիքի կյանքը: Ցավոք սրտի Ռոմանին մենք մի քանի դրվագում ենք տեսնում (Արտաշն է կատարում դերը)... Հենց այդ մի քանի դրվագն էլ պահելու բան է, մնացածը ԱՂԲ...  :Sad: 
Կարելի է ասել ռեժիսյոր չունի այդ բեմադրությունը:  :Sad:

----------


## sharick

> Sharick ջան ոչ մի բանն էլ դուրս չեկավ: Գրիգի «Ֆանտոմային ցավերը» դեռ կուտվեին, բայց այս մեկը... Նյարդայնացնում էր: 
> Թմրամոլության մասին է պիեսը: Այն մասին, թե ինչպես է թմրամոլ Ռոմանը դժոխքի վերածում իր ընտանիքի կյանքը: Ցավոք սրտի Ռոմանին մենք մի քանի դրվագում ենք տեսնում (Արտաշն է կատարում դերը)... Հենց այդ մի քանի դրվագն էլ պահելու բան է, մնացածը ԱՂԲ... 
> Կարելի է ասել ռեժիսյոր չունի այդ բեմադրությունը:


Ափսոս   :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

> Որն եք ավելի հաճախ դիտում ?
> Թատրոն թէ կինո?
> Որ ից եք ավելի շատ բավականություն ստանում?
> ինչպիսի ներկայացում եք սիրում դիտել՝ ողբերգություն թե, կատագերգություն?
> Որ թատրոնն եք հաճախ այցելում?


իհաևկե ավելի շատ ՝ Կինոն
իսկ բավականությունը, այսինքն հաճույք- թատրոնից, դերասանական կենդանի խաղից:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Երկուսն էլ լավն են :Hands Up:   Ամենքն իրա տեղն ունի :Ok:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *sharick-ի* խոսքերից  
> Որն եք ավելի հաճախ դիտում ?
> Թատրոն թէ կինո?
> Որ ից եք ավելի շատ բավականություն ստանում?
> ինչպիսի ներկայացում եք սիրում դիտել՝ ողբերգություն թե, կատագերգություն?
> Որ թատրոնն եք հաճախ այցելում?


Դեպքերի բերումով ավելի շատ կինո եմ դիտում `բնականաբար ոչ մեծ էկրանի վրա:Բայց առավել բավականություն ստանում եմ թատրոնից:Վերջերս  Վահե Շահվերդյանի բեմադրած « Վաճառքի ենթակա չէ» -ն եմ դիտել.... աննկարագրելի զգացմունքներ էին:Թատրոնը գերադասում եմ, քանի որ կենդանի խաղը ավելի մոտիկից ես տեսնում և չկան դուբլներ:

----------


## Տատ

Գերադասում եմ թատրոն, բայց անչափ սիրում եմ լավ ֆիլմ, ազդեցությունը նույնն է, կարող է հոգիդ շուռ տալ: Տարբեր ինքնուրույն արվեստի ձևեր են, չի կարելի համեմատել, լեզուն միանգամայն տարբեր է:



> Ու դրանից հետո թատրոն գնալու ցանկությունը կորել է իսպառ


Եթե իմ նայած միակ ֆիլմը «Աստղերի պատերազմը» լիներ, էլ կյանքում չէի գնա կինո :Tongue: 




> Քեզ կարող եմ մի քանի լավ ներկայացումներ խորհուրդ տալ, որից հետո , դու թատրոնը կսիրես


Ինձ ասա, ի՞նչ նոր բան կա՝ հոկտեբմերին: Ի դեպ, Մակբեթը տեսել եմ, անսպասելի լավն էր, մանավանդ երիտասարդ, նոր դերասանների խաղը: Բեմադրությունն էլ լավն էր: 
Մի քիչ ծանրոտ ու հնոտ է բեմի ձևավորումը (ինչպես և այլ եր.անյան թատրոններում), երազում եմ մի օր մատս դնել այդ կարգի լավ ներկայացման վրա, թեթև ու ժամանակակից, հումորով դեկոր առաջարկել :Blush:

----------

Ֆոտոն (19.09.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

վերջերս Sundance ալիքով լավ ֆիլմեր են տալիս. համաշխարհային ֆիլմեր…

սիրում եմ դիտել ֆիլմեր հատկապես սակավամառդ կինոդահլիճներում. մեծ էկրանով լավա դիտվւմ։

ճիշտն ասած, թատրոն սիրում եմ. բայց որ այն լինի առանց թաթերաբեմի։  :Smile:  լավ էֆեկտա, երբ զինվորը հարվածում ա դահլիճում նստած մարդուն ու պահանջում նրա անունը։ Կամ էլ երբ դեռասանը խոսում է մարդու հետ. ասես թե իրական սպասում է քո պատասխանին, բայց դե էդ պահին դու րես երեւում նրա աչքին։

----------


## Agni

Ինձ համար կինոն ու թատրոնը տարբեր են: 
2ն էլ շատ եմ սիրում: Ճիշտն ասած զարմանում եմ ու նույնիսկ ջղայնանում, որ ասում են` մենք լավ թատրոն չունենք :Xeloq:  Ես մեր թատրոններից շաաատ գոհ եմ ու շատ մեծ տպավորությամբ եմ հեռանում թատրոնից: ֆիլմեր ավելի հաճախ եմ նայում, դե ավելի հարմար է, սակայն թատրոնը իր մեեեծ արժեքն ունի ինձ համար, քանի որ կենդանի է և լիցքերն էլ են կենդանի հասնում ինձ:

----------


## art5041

Թատրոնը այդքան չէ, ինչքան կինոն , չնայած ամեն մեկը իր տեղը ունի . 

ԿԻՆՈ

----------


## Pherion

_Իհարկե գերադասում եմ թատրոնը: Սակայն դեպքերի բերումով հազվադեպ եմ գնում թատրոն: Իսկ կինոն բնականոբար բոլորիս կողմից էլ ավելի հաճախ է դիտվում, հատկապես հեռուստացույցով, քանի որ այն շատ ավելի հասանելի է: Բայց անշուշտ թատրոնն իր անփոխարինելի դերն ունի յուրաքանչյուր մարդու կյանքում!!! Կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ այն մտքի հետ, որ ասում են թատրոն չունենք… Ավելին` «լավ էլ» ունենք: Ուղղակի որոշ մարդիկ անպայման ուզում են մի բան ասեն, բողոքեն, վարկաբեկեն, ասում են փող չունենք, որ լավ ներկայացում բեմադրենք: Չգիտեմ` հնարավոր է, որ ես շատ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ունեմ, այնուամենայնիվ ինձ թվում է, որ դրանց մեծ մասը սուտ լացուկոց է, ու ով որ ուզում է իրոք լավ թատրոն մատուցել հայ ազգին, նրա մոտ անկասկած ստացվում է!!!! 
Անձամբ ես շատ եմ սիրում թատրոնը, հայերեն ասած գժվում եմ նրա համար: Վերջերս գնացել էի Մհեր Մկրտչյանի անվան թատրոն` Վիլյամ Սարոյանի «Հերսոտած մի գնա» ներկայացումն էր: Ինքը որպես այդպիսին բարդ գործ էր, ինչպես Սարոյանի շատ գործեր, սակայն դերասաններն այնքան լավ էին խաղում և այնքան լավ էր բեմադրված, որ ես աննկարագրելի զգացումներով հեռացա... Խորհուրդ կտամ անպայման դիտեք!!!_

----------

Agni (09.03.2010), Yeghoyan (09.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (09.03.2010)

----------


## Smokie

Pharion «Հերսոտած մի գնա»-ի հեռուստաներկայացումը տեսե՞լ ես:

----------


## Pherion

> Pharion «Հերսոտած մի գնա»-ի հեռուստաներկայացումը տեսե՞լ ես:


_Ճիշտն ասած չէ!!! Բայց հետաքրքրեց!!! Դու տեսել ես???_

----------


## Smokie

Շուուուուուուտ եմ տեսել, երեւի 2001 թվին էր, շաբաթ ու կիրակի ցույց տվեցին երկու մասերով, բայց երկրորդը լրիվ չնայեցի, Բկլատը մի նեգր էր՝ սեւ մարդ, կարմիր խալաթով, ամենալավը իրան եմ հիշում, ինքը ոնց-որ ամենագլխավորը լիներ . . . «պապա . . . մամա . . . մամա փրկիր Ճուտոյին, թող առողջանա:» 
2007 թվին էլ Սարոյանի պիեսը կարդացի:

----------


## ~Anna~

Հայաստանում թատրոն, ԱՄՆ-ում կինո: Ամերիկյան 7 ներկայացում դիտել ու ոչ մեկ չհանավել...    :Sad:  չէ, ավելի լավ է կինո գնալ:  :Ok:

----------

Kna (28.11.2010)

----------


## ~Anna~

> չհանավել


.. :LOL:  արագ-արագ գրելու արդյունքն էլ սա է :Blush:

----------


## Kna

Մանավանդ իրար հետ կինո գնալը չէ՞ Ան:  :Wink:  Ամն-ում ուղղակի թատրոնի որակն ու թատրոնի ընդհանուր երևույթը չի համապատասխանում մեր՝ Հայաստանյան թատրոնի արդյունքում ձևավորված պատկերացումներին, այդ պատճառով էլ չենք հավանում:

----------


## Այբ

Թատրոն: :Love:

----------


## Areg ak

Ներկայումս մեր մոտ թատրոն չկա դրա համար էլ անկեղծ կինո

----------


## ingoman

Ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ու դերն ունի: Երկուսում էլ հանդիպում են գլուխգործոցներ:

----------

